# Persönlichkeitsrechte



## akrite (8. Mai 2006)

Moin,

vielleicht ein etwas ungewöhnliches Thema hier, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher : Wenn ich eine Gruppe (mindestens 3 Pers.) mit auf dem Bild habe(von Schülern aufgenommen) , muß ich dann alle auf dem Bild fragen wenn ich dieses ins Internet stelle ? Hintergrund ist folgender, Schüler einer Grundschule sollen ihren Stadtteil vorstellen und fotografieren dabei Örtlichkeiten und natürlich auch Kinder - ich habe vorsorglich schon gesagt, das mindestens 3 drauf sein müssen, damit die Aufgenommenen bzw. deren Eltern nicht gefragt werden müssen.
Liege ich damit richtig ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## temic (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo, die Sache mit dem Persönlichkeitsrecht lässt sich eigentlich nicht so einfach beantworten. Es kommt darauf an, was die Bilder jetzt eigentlich genau zeigen. Sind auf den Bilder die Kinder nur zufällig, oder stehen Sie im Mittelpunkt der Bilder. Beim Zweiteren wäre es in jeden Fall ratsam, sich die Einwilligung der betreffenden Eltern einzuholen, um möglichen Ärger aus dem Weg zugehen. Dasselbe gilt auch, wenn die Kinder auf den Bildern namentlich genannt werden. Die Einwilligung kann formlos, aber am besten schriftlich geschehen, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.
So kenne ich dies auch von anderen Schulen.
In jeden Fall sollte man auf Sicherheit setzten, weil es sonst dazu führen könnte, dass man nicht nur die Bild wieder löschen muss, sondern womöglich auch Schadenersatzpflichtig wird. Dann werden das teure Bilder.


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2006)

Hai,

das hängt glaub ich auch damit zusammen, was das Hauptmotiv ist. Die Anzahl der Personen ist nicht unbedingt entscheident.

Ciao Stefan

PS Schau dir auch mal dies an. Vor allem das Urteil.


----------



## temic (8. Mai 2006)

Allerdings ist das dortige Urteil nicht mehr unbedingt aktuell, weil es noch eine legendäre Entscheidung des Europäischen Gerichtshofes für Menschenrechte in der Sache Caroline von Hannover gegen die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gibt. 
Zu finden hier, allerdings leider auf Englisch:

http://cmiskp.echr.coe.int/tkp197/v...ne | hannover&sessionid=6942901&skin=hudoc-en

Die Richter sehen das ganze doch etwas anders.


----------



## therealcharlie (9. Mai 2006)

Personen des öffentlichen Interesses dürfen ohne Genehmigung abgelichtet werden.
In deinem Fall kommt es, wie meine Vorredner schon sagtn, darauf an, wie das bild aussieht. Sind die Kinder die Hauptaktoren des bildes, brauchst du die Einwilligung der Eltern. Sind sie nur ein 'Nebenprodukt', so brauchst du keine Genehmigung. Allerdings denke ich, das sich die fotografierten über eine Information, dass sie jetzt da erscheinen, freuen würden;-)


----------



## akrite (9. Mai 2006)

... also die Kinder sind Teil einer Gruppe in der Schule und werden auch von den Kindern der gleichen Gruppe fotografiert - sind nicht die Hauptatraktion auf dem Photo, sondern der Ort ! Aber irgendwie würde z.B. ein Spielplatz ohne Kinder ziemlich tot aussehen. Es werden auch keine Nahaufnahmen gemacht, obwohl man erkennen kann wer es ist. Es ist halt so als ob ich im Urlaub eine Kirche fotografiere und deshalb nicht den ganzen Platz absperren kann.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2006)

Hai,

dann gehe ich davon aus, daß die Kinder/Eltern als "Bezahlung" einen Abzug von dem Bild bekommen und darauf stolz sind abgebildet zu sein.

Evtl. kannst du ja vorab eine Art Einverständniserklärung der Beteiligten einholen. Wenn die Kinder die das vorstellen auch auf den Fotos zu sehen sind.

Ciao Stefan


----------

